# Problems with cups

## artek

Hi !

When I try to print test page on http://127.0.0.1:631 nothink happen but cups is writing that job is completed. when I try to restart this job it throw client-error-not-possible.

I configure my printer (HP Deskjet 920c) according to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml and I'm using hpijs driver.

In my var/log/cups/errors is such message  restart_job: job #1 cannot be restarted - no files!

Thanks for help

----------

## lanius

set LogLevel debug in your cupsd.conf and see if the log gives you a bit more information

----------

## artek

This is my error-log after setting log level to debug

I [30/Jul/2003:10:53:56 +0000] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [30/Jul/2003:10:53:56 +0000] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [30/Jul/2003:10:53:56 +0000] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [30/Jul/2003:10:53:56 +0000] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [30/Jul/2003:10:53:56 +0000] Full reload is required.

I [30/Jul/2003:10:53:58 +0000] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 12 PPDs...

I [30/Jul/2003:10:53:58 +0000] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [30/Jul/2003:10:53:58 +0000] Full reload complete.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:04:16 +0000] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [30/Jul/2003:11:04:16 +0000] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [30/Jul/2003:11:04:16 +0000] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:04:16 +0000] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:04:16 +0000] Full reload is required.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:04:18 +0000] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 12 PPDs...

I [30/Jul/2003:11:04:18 +0000] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [30/Jul/2003:11:04:18 +0000] Full reload complete.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:23:49 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=16360)

I [30/Jul/2003:11:23:55 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=16361)

I [30/Jul/2003:11:23:55 +0000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 9.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:23:55 +0000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 9.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:23:55 +0000] Job 9 queued on 'HP' by ''.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:23:55 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 16362) for job 9.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:23:55 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 16363) for job 9.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:23:55 +0000] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 16364) for job 9.

E [30/Jul/2003:11:23:57 +0000] PID 16363 stopped with status 3!

I [30/Jul/2003:11:23:57 +0000] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [30/Jul/2003:11:24:15 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=16369)

I [30/Jul/2003:11:24:17 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=16370)

I [30/Jul/2003:11:24:21 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=16374)

E [30/Jul/2003:11:24:21 +0000] restart_job: job #9 cannot be restarted - no file

----------

## lanius

is "Printer Testing Using cat", described in the howto, working? what hpijs version and cups version do you use?

----------

## artek

cat text.txt> /dev/lp0 works , I've hpijs-1.4.1 and cups-1.1.19-r1

----------

## lanius

strange, but loglevel ist still not debug, please set it to debug, restart cups, try to print again and post the output of error_log  :Smile: 

----------

## artek

i forget to restart cups  :Embarassed: 

 [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] Listening to 7f000001:631

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

I [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] Full reload is required.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:12 +0000] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer HP...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp0"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp1"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp2"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp3"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp4"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp5"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp6"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp7"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp8"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp9"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp10"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp11"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp12"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp13"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp14"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp15"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:13 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:14 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:14 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:14 +0000] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

I [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 12 PPDs...

I [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 1...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 3...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 4...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 5...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 6...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 7...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 8...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 9...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 10...

I [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] Full reload complete.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] StartListening: address=7f000001 port=631

D [30/Jul/2003:14:31:15 +0000] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:48 +0000] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:48 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET / HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:48 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=6

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:48 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:48 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=6

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:48 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/navbar.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:48 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=6

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:57 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:57 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 1106

I [30/Jul/2003:14:32:57 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1106)

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:57 +0000] SendCommand() 5 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] AcceptClient() 6 from localhost:631.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] CloseClient() 6

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] AcceptClient() 6 from localhost:631.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 6 GET /images/right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 6 file=9

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/printer-idle.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 6 GET /images/print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 6 file=9

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 6 GET /images/reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 6 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 6 GET /images/config-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 6 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] ReadClient() 6 GET /images/add-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:32:58 +0000] SendFile() 6 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers/HP?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 1107

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1107)

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] SendCommand() 5 file=9

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] AcceptClient() 8 from localhost:631.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] ReadClient() 8 POST /printers/HP HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = ''

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] print_job: requesting-user-name = ''

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 11.

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 11.

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] Job 11 queued on 'HP' by ''.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] Job 11 hold_until = 0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob(11, 0x8091e90)

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob() id = 11, file = 0/1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] job-sheets=none,none

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] banner_page = 0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: argv = "HP","11","","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00011-001"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[5]=""

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[6]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/HP.ppd"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[7]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[8]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[9]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[10]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[11]="DEVICE_URI=parallel:/dev/lp0"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[12]="PRINTER=HP"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: statusfds = [ 10 11 ]

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 12 -1 ]

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 13 14 ]

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbffe9850, 0xbffe8bc0, 12, 14, 11)

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 1108) for job 11.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 12 15 ]

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0xbffe9850, 0xbffe8bc0, 13, 15, 11)

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 1109) for job 11.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 13 ]

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel", 0xbffe9850, 0xbffe8bc0, 12, 13, 11)

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 1110) for job 11.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:01 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] CloseClient() 8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] Page = 612x792; 18,36 to 594,783

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%EndComments

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%EndResource

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%EndProlog

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] pw = 576.0, pl = 747.0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 594.0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] PageTop = 783.0, PageBottom = 36.0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] LANG = "en"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] are supported and installed on your system.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:02 +0000] [Job 11] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.30 $ running...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Parsing PPD file ...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option ColorSpace

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option Resolution

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option PageSize

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option PageRegion

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option Model

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option PrintoutMode

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option ImageableArea

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option PaperDimension

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option Duplex

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option Quality

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Added option Font

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Parameter Summary

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] -----------------

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Spooler: cups

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Printer: HP

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/HP.ppd

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Printer model: HP DeskJet 920C, Foomatic + hpijs (recommended)

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Job title: Test Page

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] File(s) to be printed:

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] <STDIN>

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] ================================================

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] File: <STDIN>

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] ================================================

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Reading PostScript input ...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] -----------

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 0 %%EOF

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Saw EOF!

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %%EndProlog

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] -----------

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Normal

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageSize Letter

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found: %%EndSetup

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] -----------

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] New page:  1 1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Stopping search for page header options

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Found:

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] pageHeight sub			% Move down...

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Starting renderer

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] renderer PID pid4=1112

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="DESKJET 920" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] JCL: <job data>

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] LANG = "en"

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] are supported and installed on your system.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=DESKJET 920' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] renderer return value: 139

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] renderer received signal: 139

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Flushing FIFO.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] 

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Closing renderer

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] KID3 exited with status 3

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Process dieing with "The renderer may have dumped core.", exit stat: 3

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] The renderer may have dumped core.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] KID4 finished

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Renderer process finished

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Process dieing with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] [Job 11] Error closing renderer

E [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] PID 1109 stopped with status 3!

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] UpdateJob: job 11, file 0 is complete.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] CancelJob: id = 11

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] StopJob: id = 11, force = 0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:03 +0000] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] ReadClient() 6 GET /printers/HP HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 1115

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1115)

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] SendCommand() 6 file=9

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] AcceptClient() 8 from localhost:631.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] ReadClient() 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] ReadClient() 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] ReadClient() 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] CloseClient() 8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:13 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:16 +0000] ReadClient() 6 GET /jobs HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:16 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 1116

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:16 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=1116)

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:16 +0000] SendCommand() 6 file=9

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:16 +0000] AcceptClient() 8 from localhost:631.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:16 +0000] ReadClient() 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:16 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:16 +0000] CloseClient() 8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:18 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /jobs?which_jobs=completed HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:18 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 1117

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:18 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=1117)

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:18 +0000] SendCommand() 5 file=9

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:18 +0000] AcceptClient() 8 from localhost:631.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:18 +0000] ReadClient() 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:18 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:18 +0000] CloseClient() 8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:19 +0000] ReadClient() 6 GET /images/restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:19 +0000] SendFile() 6 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:19 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/show-active.gif HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:19 +0000] SendFile() 5 file=8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] ReadClient() 6 GET /jobs/?op=restart-job&job_id=11&job_printer_uri=/printers/HP HTTP/1.1

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 1118

I [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=1118)

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] SendCommand() 6 file=9

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] AcceptClient() 8 from localhost:631.

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] ReadClient() 8 POST /jobs HTTP/1.1

E [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] restart_job: job #11 cannot be restarted - no files!

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] Sending error: client-error-not-possible

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=404

D [30/Jul/2003:14:33:22 +0000] CloseClient() 8

D [30/Jul/2003:14:34:24 +0000] CloseClient() 5

D [30/Jul/2003:14:34:24 +0000] CloseClient() 6

----------

## lanius

hm, try to remerge ghostscript

----------

## artek

still nothing  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lanius

sorry, no idea  :Sad: 

you could ty to remerge hpijs, remove your printer and reinstall him.

----------

## artek

ok ,thanks for help

----------

## Slynix

 *heino wrote:*   

> hm, try to remerge ghostscript

 

Gaaah been looking for this all day  :Razz:  This happens to me often when I Install  my printer. I forget to emerge ghostscript.

I had exactly the same problem as artek and thi fixed it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vortex01

This also happens to me.

But in my search, I found

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1684842#1684842

Which mentions a known ghostscript bug.

Also mentions downgrading to ghostscript-7.07.1-r1 fixes, but beware or put up with known vulnerabilities.

Stepping down to r1 fixed this issue for me.

----------

